# MAC Pigment Dupes



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, so these look alike in person, but some photographed differently.

Feel free to add your own!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Shaundra! I was thinking of getting Jardin Aires and Melon but I already have Oro and Mink. So thanks for saving me some money! LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Shaundra! I was thinking of getting Jardin Aires and Melon but I already have Oro and Mink. So thanks for saving me some money! LOL LOL! Anytime!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Shaundra! Some of them are really close matches!


----------



## Andi (Jun 18, 2008)

ohh thanks for posting! Some of the dupes are definitely going on my to-buy list!


----------



## aprilsgem (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks for posting...saves me the trouble of buying and returning, buying and returning and so on and so forth...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 21, 2008)

geez, I have a few of those dupes... glad I saved moolah.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 21, 2008)

wow, thanks for that!


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 7, 2008)

Pink opal looks VERY similar! Thanks for post


----------



## kcam125 (Jul 7, 2008)

wow a lot of those really are look a likes!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the swatches!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks!!! I have most of those NYX colors already!!


----------



## ChanceW01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow thanks for posting these. I really want the L'Oreal Fiery.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought L'Oreal Fiery and I am returning it today because I have MAC Pink Pearl Pigment and they look exactly the same on my complexion.


----------



## Mylala88 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks a LOT for all these comparison swatches! It really helps to save me money that I dont have &gt;.&lt;

awesomely enough i have a lot of those nyx already and am planning to get the charcoal one to add to my collection. I also have UD's Sin! =)

Would definitely probably buy MAC's Tan over HIP's tenacious...sometime in the future...


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm hoping if I slowly buy every single Fyrinnae shadow they make, that I'll have plenty of MAC dupes? =P


----------



## Tyari (Jul 28, 2009)

*DROOLING* Those pigments are sooo pretty!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Shaundra! I was thinking of getting Jardin Aires and Melon but I already have Oro and Mink. So thanks for saving me some money! LOL LOL! Those are my two FAVEs LOVE THEM! I wear them everyday! I have a FOTD wit them on I think? You should try them!


----------



## strawberrymilk (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for posting these, now i want them all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 29, 2009)

I want pink bronze and melon pigments so bad... Thanks for reminding me and posting dupes


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for saving me money and time.


----------



## happylane (May 16, 2010)

thanks for posting!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 16, 2010)

I got pink bronze and Melon and it looks exactly like La Femme Sparkle dust in Golden Sunset. Pink Bronze looks nothing like La Femme 16 on me. Worlds apart.


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2010)

Cool! I still say, order some mica from TKB or coastal scents and dupe anything you want or make your own. Get a sample from MAC and make it!


----------

